# what is the difference between tomato frogs and false tomoto frogs?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just two different species in the genus Dycophus.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


dont do it:whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just don't even look.
Walk away from the frogs!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Dyscophus antongilii (tomato frogs) are generally a bit redder but there is an overlap in colouration and a bit larger , more endangered and less seen in captivity

Dyscophus guineti (false tomato frogs) are more orangey red to orangey brown (.... orangey is a word according to my spell check?) more often see in the UK pet trade and a bit smaller


:whistling2:.................. they apparently make quite nice pets......................:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

spend_day said:


> Dyscophus antongilii (tomato frogs) are generally a bit redder but there is an overlap in colouration and a bit larger , more endangered and less seen in captivity
> 
> Dyscophus guineti (false tomato frogs) are more orangey red to orangey brown (.... orangey is a word according to my spell check?) more often see in the UK pet trade and a bit smaller
> 
> ...


Dont encourage her. She had a problem. We all need to help her to recover from said problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> Dont encourage her. She had a problem. We all need to help her to recover from said problem :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah, it's like discussing *** brands with someone who's trying to give up smoking...



They *are* amazingly cute, though...


----------

